# New to Linux world, what version will Steam be supporting?



## Phusius (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a spare hard drive to tinker with, what version of Linux do AMD 7900 cards support?  And what version will Steam support?

This is the only one I was able to find for download.   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

That the right one to mess around with?


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2012)

The new blog explains it all:

http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

And for those who didn't read the blog, it is going start out supporting Ubuntu.


----------

